# Topics > Entities > Societies >  The Future Society, Harvard Kennedy School of Government, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Website - thefuturesociety.org

youtube.com/@thefuturesoc

facebook.com/thefuturesociety

twitter.com/thefuturesoc

linkedin.com/company/thefuturesociety

Co-founder and President - Nicolas Miailhe

Co-founder - Simon Mueller

Projects:

The AI Initiative

----------

